# Jessica's butt and the VMA's



## User34 (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey.. so do u all think Jessica  Biel is the new J-Lo with  her big butt she has going on now? IMO... it looks a lil' abnormal on her. 

Is it just me or was Paris Hilton rocking an amuse look last night at the VMAs??
Overall I think it was ok.. didn't live up to the hype.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

ha maybe butt implants??? lol   who knows....... i wasnt really paying attention.. lol  although i must say beyonce rocked the freaking house and her dance moves were out of this freaking wold..  ohhh another thing  Pussy cat dolls for best dance video???? i like the pussy cat dolls but i went into total shock when Shakira didnt win that award...  i didnt pay to much attention to Pais hilton either.. i dunno i think i had selective vison when it came down to watching the VMA


----------



## User34 (Sep 1, 2006)

true.. I was dissapointed about the pussycat dolls.. 
and beyonce really did her thing.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_true.. I was dissapointed about the pussycat dolls.. 
and beyonce really did her thing._

 

haha she def did.... i sat there want was like "Uhhhh ohhh!!! oh hell naw how she do that?"  lol  damit man if i could move like her ha.......  i wouldnt even know what to do with myself... lol


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

I just watched Beyonce's performance and hated it. :/


As far as Jess goes, I'm going to assume she's wearing padded panties because girl's got no butt.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I

As far as Jess goes, I'm going to assume she's wearing padded panties because girl's got no butt._

 

Buwhahahahahaha thats so funny..... i need to get some padded panties lol..


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

Dude. I seriously DON'T need that. I have like...a b u b b l e butt like Britney Spears style.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

hmmm idon't Jessica had the amuse look going. I think the twiggy look is kind of a trend now. we are going to see that a lot now i think


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2006)

i thought the show was SOOOO boring :shrug:  i dunno, they need to liven int up a bit.. i used to love the vma's cos it was always exciting with the crazy antics and all but now... meh :|


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

I've watched clips on youtube...I'm glad I didn't waste the time. :/


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I've watched clips on youtube...I'm glad I didn't waste the time. :/_

 

and this is precisely why i tivo'd it and watched it later so i could FF thru the snorefest


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL I watched GA on tivo instead


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 1, 2006)

I know she wears padded underwear.  I saw the exact line she wears but i forgot what it was..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Dude. I seriously DON'T need that. I have like...a b u b b l e butt like Britney Spears style._

 

Um sharing is caring!!!!!!!!!!  so can u please pass the butt.... lol


----------



## lightnlovly (Sep 1, 2006)

I will agree with beyonce's performance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---off the hook!!  Shakira did her thing too, but all together the vmas were just weird to me...not really feelin them, which is sad because there used to be nothing better then the vmas.  Jessica Simpson......hhmmm what do I say.....how about yuck! If she would have made the slightest move--her ass woulda fell outta that dress! These days I can't wait for the BET awards!


----------



## spencoh (Sep 1, 2006)

thats the first thing i noticed about paris hilton
it made her eyes look even more round and close together, and jessica simpsons ass scared me when she walked out, didnt she used to have an ass?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

jess has never had an ass. She's always had just a teeny lil bump. 

*shrug*

It's not like normal women don't wear the booty panties but still...*makes face*


----------



## User34 (Sep 1, 2006)

Jessica Simpson looked cute with her hair and MU but umm.. WTF was up with her outfit? I could have bought that cheap hooker dress at a $10 store.

BTW.. this is the Jessica's butt I was referring to.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 1, 2006)

Dude, what's up with that and when did she receive those? LOL.

I wasn't really into Beyonce's performance neither. It was too overdone as usual. 

And what's with the Ludacris/Pharell perforomance feat. PCD??? That was weird. They were up there for like 5 seconds, barely sang, and that was it


----------



## Mandaryna (Sep 1, 2006)

P!ATD was awesome. Shakira and Beyonce were gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

OHHHHHH Jessica BIEL!
Dude that's REAL budonkadonk.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Dude that's REAL budonkadonk._

 
Wow, that's real? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Since when? LOL jk.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

Hey!:spy:  what's my ass doing at the VMA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








i think they found a pic of my ass and photoshopped it on her body he he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yea, that's real butt, those are def not padded


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

Since summer catch.
Check out the scene when she comes out of the pool. But the thing is she works out so now it's ... more pronounced.


NICE body though. REALLY nice.


----------



## User34 (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Since summer catch.
Check out the scene when she comes out of the pool. But the thing is she works out so now it's ... more pronounced.


NICE body though. REALLY nice._

 

must admit she gots it going on. My DH loves her. I wonder why. ha!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 1, 2006)

omg jessicas butt has to be the funniest thing ive ever seen

why the hell would she want to look like that?
it just looks wierd 
sorta reminds me of an ompa loompa i have no idea why so dont ask
hjahahah


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

haha thats funny b/c i also thought we were taking about jessica simpson...... lol     yea im a lil slow at times....... but i do have to agree with most that tiz be her real boooootay........  i seen in a mag when she does these squats with some straps around her ankls and knee area.... so yea ma'm  squats and working out can give u great ass definition... she already had a bump to work with anyhoo


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Since summer catch.
Check out the scene when she comes out of the pool. But the thing is she works out so now it's ... more pronounced.


NICE body though. REALLY nice._

 
lol and on texas chainsaw massacre... i wish i had her butt.


----------



## nht408 (Sep 4, 2006)

i thought the show was kind of a dissapointment =( jack black wasnt that great of a host...


----------



## User34 (Sep 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nht408* 
_i thought the show was kind of a dissapointment =( jack black wasnt that great of a host..._

 
  I agree. and what was up with the girl who spoke about paris hilton being fat? who is she and all her parts were so stupid.


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 7, 2006)

i think her butt looked better when she was screming crying and running in the texas chain saw massacre


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 7, 2006)

she's got a nice butt. Just. Yeah. I really wanna see how firm it is.


----------



## MACreation (Nov 27, 2006)

Too many ass shots in that movie, kinda pissed my flat ass off


----------

